#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Κατά παρέκλιση εκτός σχεδίου σε "δημοτικό" δρόμο

## giorgosv

Γεια σας,
ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής,
σε αγροτεμάχιο 750 τ.μ. εκτός σχεδίου, με πρόσωπο σε δρόμο που ΔΕΝ είναι χαρακτηρισμένος δημοτικός με απόφαση νομάρχη, υπάρχει περίπτωση να οικοδομηθεί κατά παρέκλιση με απλή βεβαίωση δημάρχου ότι ο δρόμος είναι δημοτικός;
Γνωρίζω ότι βάση νομοθεσίας δεν γίνεται, αλλά επειδή μου είπαν από τον δήμο ότι η αρμόδια πολεοδομία μπορεί να δεχθεί την βεβαίωση δημάρχου και ότι κάποιοι έχουν βγάλει άδεια με αυτό τον τρόπο, είπα να ρωτήσω κ εδώ.
Επίσης αν ζητήσω βεβαίωση δημάρχου για τον δρόμο πρέπει να καταθέσω στον δήμο τοπογραφικό με δήλωση 651/77. Αφού δεν γνωρίζω αν ο δρόμος είναι δημοτικός...πως θα πω αν είναι άρτιο και οικ. κατα παρέκκλιση το γήπεδο???Δεν είναι παράλογο?
Στέκει να γράψω "είναι άρτιο και οικοδομ. κατα παρέκκλιση εαν προϋφίσταται της 12-11-1962 και εαν ο δρόμος που έχει πρόσωπο χαρακτηριστεί δημοτικός και αν πάρει έγκριση από το δασαρχείο";;;
Αυτό δεν είναι δήλωση μηχανικού, είναι μάντεψε ποιός...

----------


## giorgosv

> Πέρα όμως από τη πλάκα.... άντε και είναι Δημοτική οδός...... Αυτό σου δίνει την πολυπόθητη παρέκκλιση???? Δε νομίζω.!!!


Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα..σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ24/31-5-85:
α)Για γήπεδα που έχουν πρόσωπο σε διεθνείς, εθνικές, επαρχιακές, δημοτικές και κοινοτικές οδούς:
    45 μ. - 50 μ. - 4000 τ.μ. (Κατά κανόνα)
    25 μ. - 40 μ. - 2000 τ.μ. (Προ της 17-10-1978)
    20 μ. - 35 μ. - 1200 τ.μ. (Προ της 12-09-1964)
    10 μ. - 15 μ. -   750 τ.μ. (Προ της 12-11-1962)
αν έχω τις παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις(παρέλειψα βάθος κλπ. επειδη γνωριζω οτι ισχύουν) και είναι Δημοτική οδός τοτε δεν θα είχα την παρέκκλιση;

----------


## avgoust

*giorgosv* , κοινοτικοί και δημοτικοί δρόμοι με την γενική έννοια υπάρχουν πολλοί και ο Δήμαρχος μπορεί να βεβαιώσει κάτι τέτοιο. 

Ομως για την χρήση της παρέκκλισης , νοείται ως κοινοτικός/δημοτικός δρόμος *μόνο* αυτός που είναι χαρακτηριμένος ως ο κύριος , κι αυτό *μόνο* με απόφαση Νομάρχη η οποία και εκδίδεται ύστερα από σύμφωνη γνώμη ΣΧΟΠ. (και η πολεοδομία της περιοχής θα τον έχει καταχωρημένο).

Διάβασε σχετικά την παρ. 2 της εγκυκλίου 104 του 1986.

*Τότε και μόνο τότε* θα μπορούσες να κάνεις χρήση των παρεκκλίσεων. Τη στιγμή όμως που δεν υπάρχει τέτοια απόφαση στην δήλωση του 651 θα γράψεις μη άρτιο και μη οικοδομήσιμο.

Για να πάρεις βεβαίωση από τον Δήμο δεν χρειάζεται το τοπογραφικό να έχει δήλωση του 651.

Τώρα γι αυτό που λες για τις άδειες που έχουν εκδοθεί με βεβαίωση Δημάρχου , μπορείς όταν πάρεις την βεβαίωση Δημάρχου , να την υποβάλεις μαζί με τοπογραφικό , συμβόλαια και βεβαίωση Δασαρχείου στην Πολεοδομία και να ζητάς βεβαίωση ότι είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο. Αν πάρεις θετική απάντηση γράψε στην δήλωση του Ν.651 άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο βάσει του τάδε εγγράφου της πολεοδομίας και είσαι υπερ-καλυμμένος.

----------


## giorgosv

Ευχαριστώ πολύ avgoust, αυτά ακριβώς ήθελα να επιβεβαιώσω.
Οσο για την βεβαίωση απο το Δήμο, η ΑΤΜ που ειναι μόνιμη μου είπε ότι θέλει δήλωση 651 για να πει λεει ότι "σύμφωνα με το τοπογραφικο του ...ταδε ο δρόμος είναι κλπ κλπ."
ότι να ναι δηλαδή...δεν μπορείς να συννενοηθείς ρε παιδί μου...τους λές κατι απλό..
"γιατι θέλει δήλωση του 651 αφού δεν μπορώ να βεβαιώσω ότι είναι άρτιο κλπ." και σου απαντάνε έτσι..

----------

